# Weihnachtsbeleuchtung



## Lion (15. Nov. 2017)

hallo an Alle.
Langsam wird es Zeit und Weihnachten steht wieder vor unserer Türe.

Mich würde sehr interessieren, wenn ja, welche Weihnachtsbeleuchtungen gibt
es bei Euch.

Bitte Bilder oder Video's

und gerne mit techn. Erklärung, falls Musikgesteuert oder Programme oder ........

 VG. Léon


----------



## Ulf K (15. Nov. 2017)

Sory,ich möchte Euch nicht die Freude an der Vorweihnachtszeit versauern,aber!Bei  mir gibt es keine Weihnachtsbeleuchtung!In Zeiten,in denen Schlagwörter,wie "Globale Erwärmung" und "CO2-Fingerabdruck" in aller Munde sind,würde ich mich persönlich für solch eine Verschwendung von Energie schämen!Aber DAS ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Nov. 2017)

Mir ist das alles zuviel Gewurschtel mit den Kabeln und sich verheddernden Lichterketten. Stromverschwendung ist auch nicht so meins.
Aber Programme, Musik und  so, klingt schon interessant. Mal sehen, vielleich bastel ich einen lebensgroßen Krampus, den ich in die Heckenrose stelle und der immer, wenn wer am Haus vorbei geht, von unten angeleuchtet wird. Oder ich verzichte auf die Beleuchtung und lasse ihn nur knurren oder rülpsen oder so.
Und nein, ich will niemanden verkackeiern, mir ist grad echt nach sowas.


----------



## Ida17 (15. Nov. 2017)

Also ich habe gerne Beleuchtung in dieser düsteren Jahreszeit 
Vor dem Haus habe ich die Büsche schon dekotiert 

@Ulf: naja, die paar Watt die durch eine LED-Kette gehen sehe ich nicht als Energieverschwendung an, da sind ambitionierte Koiteiche doch um einiges aufwendiger. Aber ich weiß was energieraubend ist... und zwar auf solche Kommentare zu antworten  



ich geh mal weiter Energie verschwenden und setz mich mit einem kühlen Bierchen auf die Couch


----------



## Ulf K (15. Nov. 2017)

Ina17,na dann Prosit,auf die Zukunft unserer Kinder!Aber da gebe ich dir recht,ne Teichheizung finde ich auch für viele Male ökosäuischer als ne LED-Kette(Wenn es denn dabei bleiben würde!)!


----------



## Skadi (15. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,
ich dekoriere in der dunklen Jahreszeit auch gerne die eine oder andere Lichterkette drinnen und draußen.  Da es bei uns draußen nicht so viele Steckdosen gibt, bzw. unser Grundstück recht weitläufig ist, benutze ich die batteriebetriebenen Lichterketten, gerne auch mit Timer. Aber auch Teelichter kommen bei mir zum Einsatz.
Was ich überhaupt nicht mag, .... kaltweiße und bunte Lichterketten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Nov. 2017)

Zu ein  paar Windlichtern mit LED-Teelicht könnte ich mich wohl durchringen.


----------



## troll20 (16. Nov. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Zu ein  paar Windlichtern mit LED-Teelicht könnte ich mich wohl durchringen.


Also auch noch Kinderarbeit und Vergiftung mit fördern, besser als nur CO2 Verschmutzung


----------



## Ida17 (16. Nov. 2017)

Jeder wie er mag Ulf, aber sag bloß Du sitzt den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und von wo auch immer Du schreibst (Smartphone, Tablet, PC) frisst keinen Strom?  

Nun denn, es geht ja um vorweihnachtliche Stimmung und da freue ich mich immer sehr, wenn Leute ihre Gärten schmücken


----------



## Lion (16. Nov. 2017)

ja, ich finde auch, dass man für eine schöne Weihnachtliche Stimmung eine
schöne Led Beleuchtung, die ja sehr wenig Strom benötigt, sorgen kann und soll.

Kinderaugen werden größer und die Vorfreude auf Weihnachten ist doch ein schönes
Gefühl, Also lasst uns auch für sehr wenig Stromverbrauch ein wenig träumen und es 
gut haben. 

Dafür fahre ich dann an 2 bis 3 Tagen kein Auto und nehme das Rad.

Sobald Euere Beleuchtung(en) angebracht ist, wären auch ein paar Bilder schön.

Also an Alle, schöne Vorfreude wünscht

 Léon


----------



## Lion (16. Nov. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Zu ein  paar Windlichtern mit LED-Teelicht könnte ich mich wohl durchringen.[/QUOTE
> 
> hallo Beate,
> da fänd ich den Krampus doch für viel origineller.
> ...


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Nov. 2017)

Wir werden Ende November, auch wieder das ein oder andere draußen schmücken und zum Leuchten bringen.
Meist wird die Terrasse und das Vordach geschmückt, soll auch alles noch dezent wirken.

Bild kann gerne gepostet werden, sofern es soweit ist.


----------



## Boxerfan (16. Nov. 2017)

Jedem das Seine, wer es mag soll die Beleuchtung machen. Bei mir gibt es nichts was nur im Entferntesten an Weihnachten erinnert.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Nov. 2017)

... wir halten es wie Ida... LED-Lichterketten mit Timer-Funktion, warm-weißes Licht,
die ersten sind schon angebracht..... das Glasdach von unten ist bereits abgehängt,
große Glaslaternen schon mit kurzen LED-Ketten bestückt, ein Gesteck auf dem Terrassentisch leuchtet auch schon,
ich finde es kuschelig und romantisch in dieser düsteren Jahreszeit..... und es ist mir ziemlich egal, dass wir auf
Weihnachten zusteuern... die stimmungsaufhellende Wirkung macht's!


----------



## Biotopfan (17. Nov. 2017)

Hei, das seh ich auch recht gespalten...
Seit es LED Lichterketten gibt ist es aber doch etwas besser geworden..dafür werden halt Unmengen von den Dingern auf den Markt geworfen, mega günstig, und bei der Lebensdauer (eingebaute Sollbruchstelle) wird irgendwann Müll draus...
Trotzdem hab ich mir jetzt 3 kleine Lichterketten mit Timer gekauft.
Eine steht auf dem Esszimmertisch und illuminitert meine Orchidee.
Die andern beiden stehen an den Treppenhausfenstern. Die sind so hell, das wir das große Licht im Treppenhaus auslassen können und so hoch oder runtergehen...
Hab mir aufgeschrieben, wann ich sie eingeschaltet habe und möchte mal gucken, wie lange sie mit einer Fuhre Batterien (2 Stück) brennen.

Außerdem hab ich mir als Ersatz für den nicht tauglichen Ausflug  zu den SolarLEDKetten eine ebenfalls mit Batterien und Timer gekauft...
*ggg* jedesmal wenn an der Haustür der Bewegungsmelder anging, wenn jemand kam, ging die Bäumchenbeleuchtung auf dem Podest aus...damit hätte ich leben können..aber nach wenigen Wochen ging garnixmehr...Solarplanel futsch...

Damit werde ich mein Falsches Buchsbäumchen das zum Kegel geschnitten ist, beleuchten und im Sommer evt. einen Sternenhimmel untern Sonnenschirm zaubern.

Außerdem haben wir noch eine klassische Lichterkette, die unsere Serbische Fichte an der Grundstücksecke beleuchtet
und paar Meter LED Wasserfall für die Dachrinne...

Tja..das Zeug muß auch alles installiert werden, kaputte Birnchen regelmäßig ausgetauscht und dann wieder entfernt werden.
Aber was wäre die dunkle Zeit ohne die liebevoll dekorierten Fenster und Gärten?
Man muß es ja nicht so übertreiben und evt. anderweitig Strom sparen...Mal öfter auf den Backofen verzichten und auf den Herdplatten bruzzeln oder Wintergrillen. Ich glaub einmal, reicht schon um den ganzen Advent eine LED Lichterkette brennen zu lassen...

*ggg* ich verzichte aufs Bügeln..das spart auch eine Menge Strom...
Mir schwebt auch ein Blockheizkraftwerk im Kopf, falls unsere Zentralheizung mal den Löffel abgibt..aber der Chef des Hauses ist noch nicht überzeugt....
https://www.heizsparer.de/heizung/heizungssysteme/bhkw/bhkw-funktionsweise
So in der Art...finde ich echt super...

Was ich ganz schlimm finde, sind die LEDTeelichter die billig im Großpack daherkommen...
Jedes Teelicht hat eine Knopfzelle...das nenn ich mal Umweltverschmutzung...

Auf jedenfall werden im Advent die Atomkraftwerke wieder auf Hochtouren laufen...
Zum Glück kommt bei uns der Strom aus der Steckdose 
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2017)

Bei uns kommt immer ein großer Herrnhuter Weihnachtsstern vor die Dielentür.


----------



## Lion (19. Nov. 2017)

ab wann schaltet Ihr dann die Beleuchtung ein?


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Nov. 2017)

Hei, da wir nicht in Amerika sind, schalten wir die Weihnachtsbleuchtung am 1. Advent ein.
Eigentlich würde man sie dann bis Lichtmess brennen lassen, aber da sind wir eh schon immer die letzten...
In der Kirche stehen die Weihnachtsbäume auch bis Lichtmess...
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darstellung_des_Herrn

Wer nix mit dem "echten Weihnachten", sondern nur mit Lichtchen, Deco und Konsumterror was am Hut hat, muß ja den Link nicht anklicken...
Für viele ist nach der Verteilung der Geschenke und den gerne mitgenommenen Feiertagen Weihnachten vorbei.
Das alles will ich jetzt auf gar keinen Fall zur Diskussion stellen...
VG Monika


----------



## Skadi (19. Nov. 2017)

Weihnachtsbeleuchtung auf keinen Fall vor Totensonntag und in der Regel bis 6. Januar (Heilige drei Könige).


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2017)

Nach Totensonntag und zumeist bis zum Jahreswechsel.....In dem Urlaub vor dem Jahreswechsel hat man Zeit das zurück zu bauen und den Baum raus zu werfen.


----------



## dizzzi (19. Nov. 2017)

Nichts, gar nichts machen wir, außer
Kerzen machen wir Abends an.
Für mich die schönere Alternative in der Vorweihnachtszeit.


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Nov. 2017)

Wir haben einen großen Baum auf dem Balkon,müder beleuchtet wird. Ein Rentierschlitten hängt frei unterm Balkon, großer Nikolaus auf dem Balkon, Dachschräge wird beleuchtet und eine große Weihnachtskrippe steht auch draußen. 
Wir schmücken ziemlich viel. Das alles leuchtet vom 1 Advent bis Ca 10 Januar.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Nov. 2017)

Somit werden wir wohl ab mitte Dezember wohl einiges an Bildern sehen.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Nov. 2017)

Moin!
das ist ein schönes Thema, da mache ich mal mit.
die Outdoor-Deko nimmt bei mir jedes Jahr ein bisschen zu. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren von Birnchen auf LED umgestellt, immer wenn was kaputt war. bunt und blinkend mag ich es nicht. Auch nicht dieses kaltweiße Licht. am liebsten alles in warmweiß, das eigentlich nur die Konturen von Bäumen, Gebäuden oder so nachzeichnet und ggf ein paar Eiszapfen zaubert.  Aber so nach und nach habe ich für die Bäume auch mal ne farbige Lichterkette mit passenden bruchfesten Kugeln angeschafft  (die gar nicht so einfach in angemessener Größe in schönen Farben zu finden sind). das sieht so bezaubernd aus wenn Schnee drauf liegt! und nen Rentierschlitten musste irgendwann auch her, ich versuche eine kleine verträumte Weihnachtsdorfszene zu schaffen, damit die Kinder was zum gucken haben.
da das alles nicht in einer Stunde erledigt ist, fange ich meistens schon ein Wochenende früher an. angeschaltet wird dann direkt an dem Montag nach Totensonntag. Die Beleuchtung bleibt mindestens bis 6.januar,was die weihnachtlichen Motive betrifft. meistens schalte ich sie in der zweiten Januarwoche ab. dafür bleiben aber winterliche Motive wie Eiszapfen usw noch solange erleuchtet, wie es eben frostig und dunkel ist, gerne mal bis Mitte Februar. Alles mit Timer, versteht sich, zum Strom sparen. 

mit den Vorbereitungen habe ich insofern schon angefangen, dass die __ Kübelpflanzen weg geräumt, alles gefegt und die sämtlichen kabel schon beteitgelegt sind. die außenverteilerdosen nehme ich immer vom Teich, wenn die Pumpe zum Winter hin abgeschaltet wird.
fotos gibt's natürlich für euch, sobald offiziell Adventszeit ist! 
oh, wir haben keine weihnachtssmileys?


lg Ina


----------



## Lion (23. Nov. 2017)

hallo,
bald ist es soweit, wie es so schön heißt, BLACK WEEKEND,
und ich freue mich dann auf die ersten Fotos.
Bin sehr gespannt.
Léon


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Nov. 2017)

SO machen wir es auch Ina,
ich habe jetzt schon mal probehalber... auf der Terrasse

das ist eine alte Schublade, in die ich eine typische Winterpflanze gestellt habe, den Stern, das kleine Rentier, eine kleine LED-Lichterkette mit timer.... ferdisch
 

dies ist eine etwas größere Lichterkette, einfach in eine große Glaslaterne reingehängt, LED mit timer
 

die habe ich jetzt abends schon immer auf der Terrasse an... zu schön!


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Nov. 2017)

Hei, sehr schön..besonders das mit der Laterne gefällt mir gut
Ich hab auch 2 so Dinger...aber bin meistens zu faul eine Kerze anzuzünden.
VG Monika


----------



## ina1912 (24. Nov. 2017)

das sieht sehr sehr hübsch aus, Eva-Maria!
bei uns geht's auch am we los, habe bereits alles Kartons gesichtet und bereit gestellt. und da ich letztens noch bejammerte, dass es kaum schöne große bruchfeste Kugeln gibt... gestern habe ich sehr schöne bekommen, die dann draußen zum Einsatz kommen werden!
lg Ina


----------



## Lion (24. Nov. 2017)

hallo Eva-Maria,
tolle Ideen und sieht super aus.
 5 Punkte / Sterne
Léon


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Nov. 2017)

DANKE an Léon und alle anderen...
die neuen, kleineren LED-Lichterketten mit timer-Funktion, so wie in der Glaslaterne, finde ich wirklich sehr gut.
So kann man ganz gezielt Licht an- und ausgehen lassen.
Nachher werde ich dann mal mein erstes Weihnachtsgesteck fertigmachen


----------



## KarinSofia (26. Nov. 2017)

Große Bitte an alle!! Solltet ihr planen Weihnachtsbeleuchtung in euren Gärten, Häusern zu platzieren, bitte vermeidet Beleuchtung die blau oder rot blinkt!! Jedesmal wenn ich vorbei fahre, denke ich es ist die Polizei und bekomme leichte Panikattacken!! Ich muss meinen Fuß vom Gas nehmen, bremsen, Gurt anlegen, Handy und Whiskypulle auf den Boden werfen, Koks aus dem Fenster kippen und mit dem linken Fuß die Knarre wieder unter den Fahrersitz schieben!! Das ist jedesmal ein Drama! Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Nov. 2017)

Der war gut


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Nov. 2017)

Hallo, Ich möchte hier auch was beisteuern, besser gesagt das ist das Resort meiner Frau.

Sie hat sich aus Schnüren und gesammelten Birkenästen ein Bäumchen gebastelt, das im Esszimmer an der Wand hängt und von einer LED Kette beleuchtet wird.
Je nach Jahreszeit oder Fest (Weihnachten, Ostern) wird das Bäumchen unterschiedlich dekoriert.

Auf den Bildern ist noch Herbst, aber diese Woche wird auf Weihnachten umgestellt.


----------



## ina1912 (27. Nov. 2017)

moin zusammen!

das ist wirklich hübsch, weil man es das ganze Jahr verwenden kann!

deko draußen steht schon fast, bis auf die Koniferenzweige, die Kabel und Halterungen kaschieren sollen. die müssen noch drapiert werden und dann wird angeschaltet.
für jetzt hab ich auch ein DIY für euch, nämlich den schneeflockenschauer...

 

letztes Jahr hatte ich noch alles einzeln mit powerstrips an die Decke geklebt. dieses Jahr habe ich einen zweig Korkenzieherweide weiß bemalt, oben drauf etwas hasendraht festgerödelt und das ganze mit drei Rigipsdübeln+Haken befestigt. die Schneeflocken und lichter sind nur mit Weihnachtskugelhaken in den hasendraht eingehängt, das geht nachher schneller wieder ab. Der plan ist, das gestell auch für ganzjährige deko zu benutzen..
lg Ina


----------



## Lion (27. Nov. 2017)

KarinSofia schrieb:


> Große Bitte an alle!! Solltet ihr planen Weihnachtsbeleuchtung in euren Gärten, Häusern zu platzieren, Danke für euer Verständnis.



hallo Karin,
Beitrag ist  s u p e r  und ich habe volles Verständnis.

Evtl. kannst Du den Beitrag auch hier unten unter
- zum lachen , witzig, amüsant, zusätzlich eintragen.

5 x 1 Punkt  also 5 Punkte

VG. Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Nov. 2017)

Seit heute nicht mehr Herbst sondern weihnachtlich.


----------



## koichteich (29. Nov. 2017)

Moin, auch ein bißchen von uns.
Noch nichts dazu gekauft nach dem Umzug in ein Haus.
Kommt noch was.

           

Wie gesagt, kommt noch mehr...
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tanny (30. Nov. 2017)

Bei mir gibt es draußen gar keine Beleuchtung mehr (früher habe ich einen Baum vor der Tür geschmückt - mache ich aber nicht mehr) und drinnen mache ich mir, wenn ich es "kuschelig" haben will eine Kerze an  

Ich finde die eine oder andere LED Kette im Garten, die idealerweise irgendwann Abends auch ausgeschaltet wird nett. 
Was ich absolut ablehne sind diese gigantischen Lichtinstallationen, die das gesamte Grundstück hell erleuchten. 
Dabei macht mir weniger der Stromverbrauch Sorge (da verbrauchen andere sicher mit anderen Sachen mehr), sondern die Natur leidet unter dem Lichtsmog. 

Ich habe da kürzlich etwas auf der Wildvogel-Rettung FB Seite zu gepostet. 

Kopie - Zusammenfassung: 

Weihnachten rückt näher und ich sehe bereits wieder überall, wie in der Stadt an öffentlichen Gebäuden, an privaten EInfamilienhäusern und in Vorgärten festlicher Lichterschmuck installiert wird. 
Nicht mehr lange und mancherorts wird für den Rest des Jahres die Nacht zum Tag - zumindest, was die Beleuchtung anbelangt. 
.
Doch das, was uns die dunkle, ungemütliche Jahreszeit etwas "heimeliger" machen soll, ist für unsere Natur eine blanke Katastrophe. 
Die künstliche Beleuchtung der Nacht verursacht Dauerstress bei tagaktiven Tieren, die um ihren dringend benötigten Schlaf gebracht werden und behindert bei nachtaktivenTieren unter anderem die Nahrungsaufnahme. 
Vögel haben aufgrund ihrer anders gearteten Sehleistung des Auges in vielerlei Hinsicht große Probleme mit Kunstlicht und da spielt die Stärke der Lichtquelle eine untergeordnete Rolle
https://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/6793/

Selbst Pflanzen werden in ihrem Biorythmus gestört. 
Jedes Kunstlicht, was die Nacht erhellt, ist eine Belastung der Tier- und Pflanzenwelt und führt bis hin zu Problemen bei der Nahrungsaufnahme und dem Biorythmus bei einigen Tier- und Pflkanzenarten.
"Lichtsmog" beinhaltet nicht nur die starken Strahler.
"Lichtsmog" beinhaltet alle künstlichen Beleuchtungen der Nacht.
Vögel z.B. haben massive Probleme mit dem Sehvermögen bei Kunstlicht, da sie anders als wir Flicker wahrnehmen, der sie unter Dauerstress setzt - und da ist die Größe der Lichtquelle sekundär.

Starke Lichtquellen, wie hier beschrieben, führen bei Zugvögeln sogar zur totalen Desorientierung. 
Und das ausgerechnet in der Jahreszeit besonders intensiv, wo die Natur mit Kälte und Nahrungsknappheit kämpfen muss und sich keine Energieverschwendung leisten kann.

Bitte überlegt Euch, wenn Ihr Euer Haus und Euren Garten festlich schmückt, ob die Lichter wirklich unbedingt die ganze Nacht leuchten oder überhaupt draußen erstrahlen müssen.
Sicherlich wird die einzelne Lichterkette in einem riesen Garten nicht das Problem ausmachen. 
Aber umgekehrt ist es so, dass die Summe das Ergebnis macht. 
Und für viele Tiere in der Stadt sind private Grundstücke fast die letzten, verbliebenen Rückzugsorte, wo sie eventuell noch echte Dunkelheit finden können.
Vielleicht können viele von uns ja zugunsten derer, für die die dunkle Nacht überlebenswichtig ist, auf diesen Luxus verzichten.
Kopie Ende.


----------



## Lion (30. Nov. 2017)

hallo Tanny,
also ich sehe nicht, dass die meisten Menschen privat mit einer Weihnachtsbeleuchtung die Nacht zum Tag machen.
Es gibt natürlich immer die eine oder andere Außnahme. (und auch die kann sehr schön sein)
99% schalten die Beleuchtungen über Zeitschaltuhren und warum soll bei mir die Beleuchtung brennen,
sobald ich selber schlafen gehe.
Also lasst uns realistisch bleiben und mit einer schönen Weihnachtsbeleuchtung eine schöne
Adventszeit genießen. Diese schöne und auch besinnliche Zeit tut uns Menschen viel besser
als man denkt.
Und jetzt freue ich mich sehr über weitere schöne Bilder.

 Léon


----------



## Tanny (30. Nov. 2017)

Hallo Lion,
deswegen schrieb ich "in Maßen" ist es ja okay.
Der trend geht aber eindeutig zunehmend zu immer mehr und immer "amerikanischer".
Seit es die deutlich sparsameren LED Ketten gibt, hat sich der Verkauf von Weihnachtsbeleuchtung für den Garten vervielfacht.
Das sah ich gerade auf MDR und das finde ich ist eine bedenkliche Entwicklung: 
http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/mdr-videos/c/video-157154.html

http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/dresden/regeln-fuer-lichterketten-100.html


----------



## Wetterleuchten (30. Nov. 2017)

"Gefährdung des Flugverkehrs"? Kein zweites Stenkelfeld bitte 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mLZxk0HQeQ_


----------



## Lion (1. Dez. 2017)

im Garten


----------



## Daufi (2. Dez. 2017)

Habe grad von vorne mal gekuckt ob unser Häuschen noch steht...


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Dez. 2017)

So, hier dann auch mal die Beleuchtung von unserem Haus.
Die Beleuchtung an der Garage, lässt sich nicht einfangen, blendet zu stark..


----------



## DbSam (3. Dez. 2017)

Hinweis an @Alfiiiiiiiiii:
Ja, Deine Kamera ist anscheinend im A....
Das Objektiv scheint total zerkratzt zu sein, was auf dem zweiten Foto sehr deutlich sichtbar ist.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Dez. 2017)

Ja, aber aber eine neue, konnte ich mir nicht leisten 

Hier kommt ganz schön was runter, geht ziemlich flott.
Musste bei den Hasen hinten vorm Gehege schon räumen.

Aktuell - 2,5 Grad. Bleibt also alles liegen.
Ist aber super, Abends wenn es dämmert mit dem Hund durch den Wald zu laufen und von oben kommt es weiß runter..


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Dez. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ja, Deine Kamera ist anscheinend im A....
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Das hätte ich glaube ich bemerkt oder besser gesagt gespürt


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Dez. 2017)

Letzte Woche ein Gesteck aus frischen Zweigen gesteckt,
zusätzlich eine kleine LED-Kette mit rein, die abends für einige Stunden an ist, schaut sehr heimelig aus.
 

Auf der Terrasse steht dieses Ensemble, vor Regen geschützt,
vom WoZi aus gut zu sehen, auf timer gestellt, gefällt uns sehr gut.
 

Ich wünsche uns allen eine friedvolle, fröhliche Weihnachtszeit....


----------



## ina1912 (5. Dez. 2017)

moin zusammen! 

nach der Inspiration aus dem Christmas Garden Berlin haben wir es dieses Jahr auch etwas bunter. ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber in unsrem dunklen und abgelegenen Garten freue ich mich zum Feierabend immer auf etwas weihnachtsatmosphäre beim Heimkommen. das Nordpol - Schild ist übrigens auch DIY. 


      

hier noch eine Anregung, was man mit der Osterdeko machen kann, damit sie nicht das ganze Jahr im Schrank liegen muss : weihnachtshasen! 

        

das ist Küche und Flur in der klassischen rot-grünen Nikolausdeko:
    

lg Ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Dez. 2017)

moin Ina, da habt ihr aber ordentlich dekoriert.... 'ne Menge Buntes im und am Haus....
Ich gebe Dir allerdings recht.... in dieser dunklen Jahreszeit hat 'buntes Licht' auch was ungemein tröstliches.
Gestern Abend macht GöGa auf einmal alle Kerzen, die es so hat im WoZi, an... sah total schön aus!


----------



## Lion (5. Dez. 2017)

hallo Ina und Eva-Maria,

ich wohne ja im Dreiländereck und kann sagen, dass zB. in Belgien die
Weihnachtsbeuchtungen sowieso viel bunter gestaltet sind als zB. in Deutschland.

Ist aber dann auch gewöhnungsbedürftig und wenn's gefällt, dann aber auch sehr schön.
Sucht mal auf Google = Weihnachtsbeleuchtung Bruxelles.

Bin gespannt auf Euere Meinung.
VG. Léon


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
auch wir haben unsere Fenster von innen beleuchtet mit diversem Weihnachtsschmuck (ich mach' noch Fotos, versprochen). Unter unserer Terasse leuchtet ein Herrnhuter Stern. Dank LED's bei den einfacheren Teilen sind die erzgebirgischen Handarbeiten nunmehr die Stromfresser.
Dieses Jahr haben wir uns entschieden, eine Ziege und drei Hühner zu spenden (das ist World Vision). Auf diese Weise haben wir mehr Geld für den guten Zweck als für Weihnachtsbeleuchtung ausgegeben - das soll jetzt nicht als "Ablaßhandel" verstanden werden.
Auch ohne Weihnachtsbeleuchtung verbrauchen wir viel mehr Ressourcen, als andere es können. Man kann da mit eigenem Beispiel zumindest Zeichen setzen (ich achte darauf, dass diese mehr als symbolisch sind, die Nutztiere waren ein nettes "add-on").


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Dez. 2017)

moin Léon,
danke für den Hinweis.
Mir persönlich etwas zu bunt, um nicht zu sagen zu kitschig..... aber das ist wie schon gesagt... Geschmacksache.
Schön finde ich, dass so die dunkle Jahreszeit heller und fröhlicher gestaltet wird.
Ich bin manchmal wirklich erschrocken, wie viele missmutige und griesgrämige Menschen heute rumlaufen.
Vielleicht hilft solche Farbenpracht ein wenig, dass auch solche Menschen wieder etwas fröhlicher werden,
auch wenn sich dadurch an ihrem persönlichen Schicksal nichts ändern wird. Insgesamt positiver gestimmt
lassen sich persönliche Umstände aber garantiert besser ertragen.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2017)

Ho, ho, ho  

Die Dame des Hauses hat sich wieder mächtig ins Zeug gelegt und überall Spuren hinterlassen.
Lautsprecher-Boxen, Tische jeder Art Hauptsache Fläche, Spiegel und Fenster auch die Treppe wurde in beschlag genommen.                  
Dafür gibt es den obligatorischen Weihnachtsbaum nicht mehr.
Draußen gibt's dann nicht so viel, ist eh nur für die anderen und darauf legen wir keinen Wert.


----------



## Lion (10. Dez. 2017)

der 2te Advent


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Dez. 2017)

Adventsstimmung....


----------



## Lion (11. Dez. 2017)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Adventsstimmung....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 194462 Anhang anzeigen 194466 Anhang anzeigen 194467 Anhang anzeigen 194468 Anhang anzeigen 194469 Anhang anzeigen 194470 Anhang anzeigen 194471



ja, sehr schön, das ganze macht, wie Du schreibst, eine schöne Advents-Zeit aus.

5 x 1 Punkt.   5 Punkte. - Sterne


----------



## koichteich (11. Dez. 2017)

Moin, 
Wir mögen ja ein bißchen Licht ums Haus.
Mit Zeitschaltuhr geregelt.
  
Verspäteter 2.Adventsgruß
Andreas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2017)




----------



## RKurzhals (17. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
wie versprochen auch Fotos von unserer Illumination. Eigentlich sind alle vier Fenster an der Hausfront beleuchtet, da hatte ich nicht aufgepaßt . Der Herrnhuter Stern hinter dem Bogen hat eine LED, wie zwei weitere "Dekohänger" auch. Bei den Schwibbögen ist der Ersatz nicht ganz so simpel (es sei denn, ich verdrahte komplett neu).


----------

